

Paren-free - chadaustin
http://brendaneich.com/2010/11/paren-free/

======
thristian
As a programmer whose Blub language is Python, I always feel a bit guilty when
I try and squeeze an understanding of JavaScript into my Python-based mental
framework. It makes me feel a lot better to see even the creator of JavaScript
quoting the Zen of Python.

